# Yaniv Subforum?



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 13, 2019)

With all his troublemaking, I was thinking maybe Jonathan Yaniv should get a subforum instead of just a thread? It's the busiest thread on here and having a subforum could make it easier to keep his various dramas separate.


----------



## Null (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't think he's got the depth to sustain a forum.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 13, 2019)

I don’t think so, yet. He’s not like your Chris’ or your Tommy Tooters, he doesn’t have sagas and epics he’s been involved in.
He’s just rather active, so there’s a lot to post. But it’s mainly one note, bitching about being oppressed.
Chris is into interdimensional something these days, Tommy is three days older than dirt, Phil is multifaceted and has had an insane life up to now. They have many things going on, Yaniv’s story is basic in comparison, though it is a good one.


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 13, 2019)

If the thread can still contain his stupidity, it's not worth a subforum. The Greer thread still sustains all his meanderings, and that one almost got a subforum - Yaniv's really nothing special, just active and scummy


----------



## Autisimodo (Jul 13, 2019)

I guess a subforum could work if more people who know JY irl started posting in the thread as well as JY engaging in more dumb shenanigans like Tooter or Chris. In other words, more content.

Although it would be useful from a convenience perspective if all of JY's BCHRT hearings and other episodic-like misadventures (like faking illnesses) got their own threads.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 13, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> Although it would be useful from a convenience perspective if all of JY's BCHRT hearings and other episodic-like misadventures (like faking illnesses) got their own threads.


That’s the thing. I love this site, I love the forums, I love the threads. But the fact that it’s a forum brings some issues.
Forums in general have this issue; unless the original post is edited to be a table of contents, you may have to mine through pages of reactions and conversation to find the newest gossip.
And that’s not because the Farms suck, we’re some of the best at it in fact, it’s just the way the format works. That’s what wikis are for, but wikis aren’t nearly as fun to hang out in as a forum. The good outweighs the bad.


----------



## dreamworks face (Jul 13, 2019)

Yaniv is a flow chart lolcow.  

If you look at his special move chart, he only has three moves that he just keeps spamming repeatedly.


 *+* 

 - "As a transgender woman, I want to install tampon machines in women's bathrooms so I can help little girls with menstrual hygiene"


 *+* 

  = "I'll sue you!!! (for not waxing my balls)"


 *+* 

  = "DCMA takedown"

He comes up a lot because of his legal jewjitsu but I don't think he has a lot of depth.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 13, 2019)

I'd vote yes, just because it would piss him off even more.


----------



## General Disarray (Jul 13, 2019)

Isn't he tied in to the drama happening re: Null's "Where the Sidewalk Ends" thread?   In the MATI podcast Null said he thought it was Yaniv who got 1776 to give him the boot.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 13, 2019)

Null said:


> I don't think he's got the depth to sustain a forum.


Um excuse you sir but Yaniv’s vagina that he hides under his balls has plenty of depth

The Human Rights Tribunal will hear about this!


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jul 13, 2019)

I'd suggest looking at the other subforums revolving around a cow, those cows have many dramas happening at once and multiple people orbiting them. Yaniv is losing support rather than gaining it, and the people who are against him are not even close to being as mad on the Internet compared to DarkSydePhil's (DSP) detractors. There was a group known as The Sons of Kojima who obsessed over DSP and wanted him to fail. They did terrible (possibly illegal things IIRC) to hurt his career. They got a well built in Africa just so that they could say they're better than DSP. Yaniv just isn't on that level of Internet infamy to warrant an entire subforum.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Jul 13, 2019)

There exists the very real possibility that there will eventually be such a large amount of Yaniv content that we'll regret not having organized it into separate threads while we were able to do so easily. That being said, it's just hypothetical, even if it does seem like he's only ramping up his brazen tomfuckery at an exponential rate as time goes on. 

What threads do I already think could make up the Yaniv subforum? lolsuits, perversions, cup-rattling, DMCAs, activism and troonsfermation. Is there enough content in each category, though? Definitely not just yet, especially considering how much overlap of those categories there is with each thing he does. (eg: perversion+activism="install tampon machines everywhere", activism+cuprattling=going in front of a governing body to make them watch an ad for donations, lolsuit+perversion="WAX MY BALLS")


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 13, 2019)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> how much overlap of those categories there is


That's actually a great argument to keep the thread contained in one thread. Take a look at some cow-related subforums: Weeb Wars has one thread per person of interest mostly, Chris and Amberlynn have per-tweet/video threads... if it isn't obvious what or how threads should be made before even creating the forum, that's a great argument to not even try.


----------



## wabbits (Jul 13, 2019)

@trannyfucker created a superb OP for Yaniv's thread but hasn't been on KF since February, so the indexing hasn't been updated. The longer the thread roars on without an OP update, the more daunting the prospect.

Just updating the OP with links to the archived Goinglikeelsie tweets would make the intel on the thread much more useful. Could a mod coordinate a small team effort to regularly feed links to the OP for posts with significant, substantive material?

People working on that team could keep more detailed information alive by simply updating a post of their own anywhere in the thread with material on a given topic by, for instance, collecting links to posts with the archived Goinglikeelsie tweets and tribunal decisions.

I started tracking Yaniv's claims about his health in April, never thinking I'd be updating the damn list three and four times a day on some days. But at least there's a central index to his sometimes conflicting and bizarre claims. Others could keep similar indexes on other aspects of the perv's drama.


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 13, 2019)

wabbits said:


> Could a mod coordinate a small team effort to regularly feed links to the OP


Not a mod but I think you'll have much bigger chances of this working out if you do the legwork and coordinate a team yourself rather than asking the mods to do all that work for you. If you come to a mod with all of it basically ready, I don't think anyone would deny you the request.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 13, 2019)

Call it the Menstruation Station


----------



## Some Manajerk (Jul 13, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> If the thread can still contain his stupidity, it's not worth a subforum. The Greer thread still sustains all his meanderings, and that one almost got a subforum - Yaniv's really nothing special, just active and scummy



Greer actually did have a subforum for a week or so. it ended up getting folded back into the thread because much like Yaniv, while he produces a LOT of content, when you get right down to it its really not a varied lot of content.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 13, 2019)

He has a very large following in the Terf community who loath him, I'd imagine they'd flock here if given the opportunity.
It's just a matter of the amount of content he produces, and if his cycle of bullshit will get old quickly or if he'll try something new.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 13, 2019)

Null said:


> I don't think he's got the depth to sustain a forum.


In the words of Christian Weston Chandler, I'm sure he's "working on it".


----------



## wabbits (Jul 14, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> Not a mod but I think you'll have much bigger chances of this working out if you do the legwork and coordinate a team yourself rather than asking the mods to do all that work for you. If you come to a mod with all of it basically ready, I don't think anyone would deny you the request.



I don't have the mod power to update the OP and don't have the time to do all the indexing on a large and fast-moving thread myself.



Eryngium said:


> He has a very large following in the Terf community who loath him, I'd imagine they'd flock here if given the opportunity.
> It's just a matter of the amount of content he produces, and if his cycle of bullshit will get old quickly or if he'll try something new.



They have flocked here and have been doing awesome work on the thread and IRL while tolerating our traditional autism really well.


----------



## Spunt (Jul 15, 2019)

General Disarray said:


> In the MATI podcast Null said he thought it was Yaniv who got 1776 to give him the boot.



I think the guy who runs 1776 needs his own thread, I hear he's a weird hermit with a feeder fetish and a jewboner for Israel.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Jul 19, 2019)

@Null is there any chance of getting some kind of YanivWatch thread for updates on his ball waxing escapades and tranny scooting without any reaction posts allowed? The guy is fascinating but it's so hard to keep up to date when it's 50 reaction posts per new info post. I think just in the last few days it's been another 100 pages with 3 pages worth of info.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 19, 2019)

Let's say this hypothetical sub forum exists.

What's in it?

It's gonna be another DSP sub where the main thread gets all of the updates and special interest threads are ignored.

Not to mention Johnny doesn't have near the amount of orbiters and side plots as even someone like Amber.

Issue number two: people in the current thread can't scroll back one page to get their questions answered.  what makes you think they will read multiple threads to get those same questions answered?


----------



## sevenproxies (Jul 20, 2019)

I can see the need for a subforum about a year from now, so it’s probably worth setting it up and getting it match-fit, even if it’s going to be sleepy for a while.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 20, 2019)

This makes we wonder what will happen with Yaniv. If he wins this case there will be another, with more press coverage and drama.

However my guess is that he will lose and essentially be considered whatever the kangaroo court equivalent of a vexatious litigant by the BCHRT. Ie any future attempts to claim his rights have been violated will be given short shrift because this case has exposed him as a manipulative and pathologically dishonest sociopath. In which case he becomes just oddity on Twitter.

We may already have hit Peak Yaniv.


----------



## Maltninja (Jul 20, 2019)

Not needed. Sargon fucking exploded around election time, but his single thread coped fine. There's lots of busy threads, Yaniv is exceptional as an individual, but they don't need extras here.


----------



## Moderator_Marsi (Jul 20, 2019)

IT DOES SEEM THAT JONATHAN DOES HAVE A GROWING DEDICATED FOLLOWING. ESPECIALLY IN THE LAST 2 MONTHS.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 20, 2019)

Moderator_Marsi said:


> IT DOES SEEM THAT JONATHAN DOES HAVE A GROWING DEDICATED FOLLOWING. ESPECIALLY IN THE LAST 2 MONTHS.



His thread has only been around for 9 months. That isn't very old. The people with their own subforums have years worth of content to sift through.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 20, 2019)

They also have dozens of orbiters who are only notable because of the orbiters relationship to the subjects.

Yaniv has Oger who already had a presence here.


----------



## Strelok (Jul 20, 2019)

Really he needs a wiki article to condense the information, but there isn't enough content to sustain a board. Is the lolcow wiki still a thing people work on?


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 21, 2019)

The Yaniv thread moves about as quick as the Chantal thread and he only has half as many pages as her. An updated OP would probably be better than separating into subforums. 



Spunt said:


> I think the guy who runs 1776 needs his own thread, I hear he's a weird hermit with a feeder fetish and a jewboner for Israel.


Null already has a thread in internet famous.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jul 21, 2019)

Initially I say "yes" but after looking at how expansive say, the Amberlynn Reid forum is, I don't think he warrants one.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 21, 2019)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> The Yaniv thread moves about as quick as the Chantal thread and he only has half as many pages as her. An updated OP would probably be better than separating into subforums.
> 
> 
> Null already has a thread in internet famous.


Something like DSP's main thread intro which links the start of sagas would be useful. Want to find out about how his bs cases are going? Start here. Would certainty help. 

Subforum though, not needed.


----------



## SourDiesel (Jul 21, 2019)

We don't need a whole subforum. Some people are just butthurt that the thread is moving so fast right now it's hard to keep up with. Which it is but this isn't the first time a cow has become involved in something so exceptionally exceptional that the whole world shows up to gawk. It'll slow back down eventually.

So let's say a subforum was made. What for? What kind of threads would be in it? He only does one thing really. What happens when the thread finally slows down? It will happen eventually. We would have this whole extra subforum for no reason. If we made a whole subforum every time a cow got busy, this site would be nothing but abandoned subforums.


----------



## Gender of peace (Jul 21, 2019)

What distinguishes Yaniv from other lolcows with fast-moving threads (sargon and chantel mentioned above) is that Yaniv is already generating national and international news coverage. He is poised to become a distinctly influential lolcow whose grievances have significant policy implications that pit SJW priorities against one another to dramatic effect. Perhaps he is not forum-worthy to date. I would say there is a need to systematize the sprawling content to avoid the double-posting going on currently. I am particularly concerned that we have a number of original art submissions that have not received the recognition they so richly deserve.

I would propose that _if_ he wins his HRT complaint he should be awarded a sub forum in recognition of his prodigious contributions to lolcowery and to contain and organize the absolute shitstorm that would result. Looking through lolcow cults threads, I don't think we would need separate threads for every video or twitter post he makes. More preferable to subset threads by subject, like a Kiwi decimal system in our growing Yaniv repository.

Possible sub forum threads

Yaniv general discussion
New members forum/Yaniv primer and FAQ
Journalism mentioning Yaniv
Yaniv enablers (mommy Yaniv, HRT member Devyn, etc.)
Human rights tribunal repository: Elsie tweets, videos, commentary on the tribunal as an institution
Health scares/ER visits/munchie commentary
LGBTQ2SIA & human rights "activism"
Langley council presentations and updates
Yaniv pedo watch
Yaniv menstruation watch (maybe combine with pedo watch as these are closely related)
Yaniv thoughts and opinions regarding immigration
SJW/troon reactions and meltdowns, efforts to explain away the Yaniv phenomenon
Yaniv memes, pics, and gifs
Yaniv original fan art
Yaniv poetry and songs
Maybe this organization of Yaniv content could be reproduced in certain master-posts within the existing thread, IDK.


----------



## Kiislova (Jul 21, 2019)

I'd say waiting til the kangaroo court says its verdict then check if Yaniv is still worthy.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jul 21, 2019)

I think it might be worth it but maybe wait a couple weeks until this hubub over the tribunal has run it's course and see if he's still producing as much milk.


----------



## GenderCop (Jul 21, 2019)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> There exists the very real possibility that there will eventually be such a large amount of Yaniv content that we'll regret not having organized it into separate threads while we were able to do so easily. That being said, it's just hypothetical, even if it does seem like he's only ramping up his brazen tomfuckery at an exponential rate as time goes on.



yeah. i think he's just getting warmed up.  I foresee a lifetime of melodramatic lolcow fun for our continued edification.



Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> What threads do I already think could make up the Yaniv subforum? lolsuits, perversions, cup-rattling, DMCAs, activism and troonsfermation. Is there enough content in each category, though? Definitely not just yet, especially considering how much overlap of those categories there is with each thing he does. (eg: perversion+activism="install tampon machines everywhere", activism+cuprattling=going in front of a governing body to make them watch an ad for donations, lolsuit+perversion="WAX MY BALLS")


don't forget the Cimorelli fandom thing.
several of those girls actually started accounts to talk about gross Yaniv & how he mined the Cimorelli fans (teenage girls) for menstruation details & so on.   (he had been trusted to be some kind of helpful techie for their webpages or something?  apparently they assumed he was around their age)
these girls started talking about him on twitter & several were subsequently banned during the first wave of feminist bans, the ones that took out Megan Murphy & Gallus Mag.  So those girls were effectively silenced.  i doubt they'd post on a long KF forum, but if a subforum topic was titled something like "JY and the Cimorelli girls!" -- i bet they'd start coming forth like they were doing on twitter. 

Many terves believe the Cimorelli girls finally starting to post about him is what brought out the big guns--he really really wants to keep them quiet.  i'd love to hear about his many DMs to them-  i bet it is sone riotous entertainment, talking about his periods/PMS in earnest. 

i believe JY is world class lolcow & worthy of subforum...  another gift that keeps on giving.  he's gonna get worse & worse... or better & better, depending on your POV.
i realized it when i saw him in the ball gown photo.  i'm so glad Breitbart used that one.


----------



## NomiMalone (Jul 21, 2019)

At the very least, he needs an entry on the Lolcow Wiki. Once jessicayaniv.org is fixed, the Wiki will be yet another source of distilled Yaniv idiocy that one can provide as a link.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jul 21, 2019)

I think he needs a subforum if he keeps producing content after the BCHRT thing.

The main threads I see being worthwhile, without separating anything unnecessarily, would be:


1. Yaniv family & speculation re: relationships with other human beings
2. Pedophilia and menstrual fetishism (these are deeply linked and his real fantasy seems to be menarche, so I lumped them in together here)
3. LGBT+ grifts (BCHRT falls into this, so does topless pool party)
4. Disability grifts (scooty puff, benefits fraud, etc.)
5. Condo/strata drama
6. Repository thread for direct audio/video recordings/screenshots of particular interest, since these can get hard to find and would be the biggest things to preserve in case of forum nuking
7. Yaniv coverage in popular media, so all the LOL OMG NO CAN U BELIEVE IT spergery can be contained when some YouTuber notices Jonathan for the first time
8. Original JY inspired art

I know that overlaps some with what has been said before, but my proposal is this: if the Jonathan thread would produce enough content during each of the next 2 calendar months to provide at least a 2-3 page thread on each of the above 8 topics, he would be worthy of his own subforum.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jul 21, 2019)

Pre-emptive tl;dr: At this point, I think a Yaniv subforum would end up being about as useful as the Russell Greer one was.

He's really only on Twitter and Facebook. If he had a broader sm footprint, and was producing mīlk in different media (photos on Insta; vids on YouTube), I could see how a subforum would be a good idea. But he's not.

Also, he has virtually no orbiters. There's his mom, but she's not active online, so all accounts of her antics come directly from eyewitnesses; she's batshit, but not threadworthy. Morgaine Oger has not only put distance between himself and Yaniv, but already has his own thread. That leaves...nobody.

Once the BCHRT cases wind up, the main thread is going to slow down. Sure, Yaniv will come back with some other bit of sociopathic fuckery, but until he does, I think things will be much quieter.

So a far more useful and potentially valuable strategy, IMO, would be to create a reliable public resource that non-Kiwis dealing with, writing about, or defending clients against Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv can turn to for information, without having to wade through the main thread.

This would make it far easier for any normies who have just heard about him to get up to speed. It would also serve as a resource for members of the press who are, or will eventually be, writing stories about him, or for any attorneys who might end up facing him in another HRT or an actual courtroom. And if he ever fucks up hard enough to become the subject of a criminal investigation, our having everything organized and readable, in one place, could help to get his fat ass off the streets (  at least for a little while, given that it's Canuckistan).

This guy is a predator, so it's important that the facts about him, and materials that serve as evidence of his degeneracy, are readily available to anybody who googles him, without their having to wade through all the a-logging, wild speculation, and repetitive shitposting on his thread.

Thus, I recommend concentrating efforts on keeping the OP and a lolcow wiki page as complete and up-to-date as possible, rather than starting a subforum.


----------



## sperginity (Jul 21, 2019)

The way that people keep posting fan art makes me think he requires a forum. Since JY is now making national news, more and more women are remembering their encounters with him and adding to the pile of incriminating screen shots. I could see the sub forum having a thread for the HRT suit, a thread for the city council meetings, a munchie/health thread, one for the news stories, and one for fan art. That would make it easier to get a grip on what the fuck is going on with JY at any given moment, the thread is so hard to keep up with. I have literally been unable to get to the most current page for a week and have neglected all my other cows (except for watching one amberlynn video a day).


----------



## Kirito (Jul 21, 2019)

It seems like an easier solution would be to get people to calm down and stop posting their worthless hot takes about how he's a pedophile and also bad.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 22, 2019)

Let's see what happens on the 26th.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 22, 2019)

I agree that it’s frustrating to check on the thread only to discover that the news is buried under a sea of “ Canada is so cucked” and already-answered questions, and I agree that there’s a lot to talk about with this cow, but I think a subforum is not the answer. Mostly because there would be too much overlap and repetition. Yaniv fakes illness at the tribunal and his mother calls an ambulance, say, could come under several different headings and if the ADF subforum is anything to go by, it will.

I don’t think the flurry of activity is going to continue forever. Right now, the media is interested, because there is a case. But after the outcome, I think both activity and reporting will drop off sharply.

I’d suggest as a compromise a second information-only thread for court reporting, people on the spot, articles from mainstream media and notable reactions (e.g. Ricky Gervais - we don’t need every “well maybe these multiple confessions of pedophilia were faked” reaction from Twitter).


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 22, 2019)

My vote is for yes. His thread is just too big to navigate properly, and there is so much multimedia being produced that it's growing exponentially.

EDIT: there may be a potential sub forum on the HRT too.


----------



## 雑音🐈 (Jul 22, 2019)

I think the thread is fine so long as PoIs shitting it up get moderated. I don't rly understand why mods were so happy to let it happen last time and shat on people who were reporting it.


----------



## Pony Horn (Jul 22, 2019)

People are asking for a JY subforum as fags in the JY thread are spamming it with a multipage discussion about troons in Cuba and other OT subjects. Sounds like something out of a BCHRT trial.


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 22, 2019)

glass_houses said:


> His thread is just too big to navigate properly


A subforum does not fix that in and of itself - take for example the main Weeb Wars thread: it was created February this year and is over 2000 pages long regardless of its entire subforum being quite active. It's not uncommon for the thread itself to grow 5-15 pages per day on a slow day and topics to often get repeated 2 or 3 times between different subforum threads.

So "the thread is getting big and hard to follow" isn't a good of measure of whether the cow needs a dedicated subforum or not. It can even hurt readability, searching and discussion because now you splintered the community all over the place instead of keeping it neat, tidy and contained on its own abomination of a thread.

The measure of whether a subforum is needed or not should be "do we have so many subjects that we need one thread for each one to properly organize this shit?" Activity and length work more as an argument to keep all that activity contained in one place. The Weeb Wars subforum follows different people, one lawsuit (for now), has a thread for doxes, one for "twitter general" (whale wars), etc.

The only proposal of what threads would be in a Yaniv subforum I've seen so far are completely arbitrary, it doesn't relate to anything happening on the real world (Weeb Wars) and not even to anything happening virtually (Amberlynn, Chris, ADF).


----------



## wabbits (Jul 22, 2019)

The plan has been to phase the wiki out of existence. Check out a few key pages: DSP hasn't married Khat yet. The other Phil's de-nutting's slated but hasn't happened. Sargon hasn't run for office. The posts on the Wiki Discussion board point to why.


----------



## Pham (Jul 22, 2019)

I want to make Yaniv memes but don't want to shit the main post up with them.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 22, 2019)

If they're funny post them.  Better than some random ass tangents about dead philosophers and Caribbean transexuals.


----------



## Tealeaf (Jul 23, 2019)

We did it, farmers!


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 23, 2019)

I would like to recant my doubt. Y’all win boys.
Godspeed.


----------

